# Outdoor Planters



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

I just had about 24' of outdoor planters build around the spa and pool. They are made with treated pine and are about 18" wide and 10" tall. How would you prep the inside of these to help with longetivity? Ive seen some painting black roofing tar and some using landscape cloth in them. Would you put rock on the bottom and drill drainage holes every couple of feet? Also, if anyone has suggestions of plantings that would look cool but not get much height would appreciate that also.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I cant answer your question, but that looks awesome! Nicely done!


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I would use some thick plastic starting on the bottoms and have them go up the walls some. Then do another layer around the walls overlapping the first layer. Use some waterproof tape to help seal the seams. Then drill through and add some drainage holes and use PVC and seal up around them to prevent water from contacting the wood.

Add some gravel at the bottom and cover that with some geotextile fabric to keep the dirt out but allow water through.

No idea on plants though.


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

good idea on fabric above rocks.....wouldn't have thought about pvc inserts also.. thanks.


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

Austinite said:


> I cant answer your question, but that looks awesome! Nicely done!


thanks. i have 5 girls. we enjoy the area.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Have you already finished this project? If not I would think about using a brush in bedliner paint. I would still put 1" drainage holes about every 3' and in all the corners. I would fill the bottom 6" with 1" base gravel then potting soil to finish it out.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

If the wood is pressure treated, I would be hesitant about growing vegetables.


----------

